# ADA 60P - Iwagumi Layout '09 - Journal



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I would like to present my Iwagumi layout for this year, featuring Manten Stone.
After a few years of aquascaping I have decided to create a classic Iwagumi layout at last. I wanted to express mountain landscape, and I must say I am quite satisfied with the hardscape.

Technical data:
*Aquarium:* 60/30/36cm
*Lighting:* HQI 70W 5200K
*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 - sponge, Substrat Pro
*Substrate:* ADA: Penac P, Penac W, Power Sand Special S, Aqua Soil Amazonia
*Hardscape:* Manten Stones
*CO2: *pressurized 1,5kg, Do!aqua Music Glass
*Fertilizing:* ADA: Green Bacter, Green Gain, MgSO4x7H2O, K2SO4
*Plants:* Eleocharis accicularis, Eleocharis parvula, Hemianthus callitrichoides

Hardscape:









After filling with the water:









All comments welcome!


----------



## bogdan94 (Mar 4, 2009)

very beautiful, waiting for evolution of this scape...


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

um where do you get that type of background???that whitish glow


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Love the rocks! Can't wait until the plants start to fill in.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd guess there is white paper attached to the outside of the tank for the photo.

BTW, that is beautiful rockwork.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you for the comments. The background is white wall behind the tank higlighted with the HQI lighting.


----------



## dollface (Mar 17, 2009)

That's really amazing, one of the best iwagumi scapes I've ever seen. You used the stone really well and I can't wait to see how it fills in.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you.

I have just finished replanting the tank. Previous plant selection was a bit too boring for me 










*List of new plants:*
Eleocharis accicularis, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Ludwigia repens, Pogostemon helferi, Rotala sp. Green, Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Those Rotalas and that Ludwigia will grow like mad if they grow like mine did. Personally I disliked trimming them so much.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I concur. But I don't mind the trimming as much. Gives me something besides picking algae to do. Mine are definitely going crazy in a similar setup and I have no CO2 going.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I like trimming 
It grew in a bit. I add micros and macros every other day. The plants are getting the colour slowly. Big problem with Spirogyra but I will deal with them as soon as I come back from holiday.

Here is the photo:









I know I have to clean my pipes!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Tank looks nice and healthy. Have a safe holiday.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking tank, is that a do!aqua co2 diffuser? How is that working for you? I like it how it is simple and clean, you just got me thinking about my next layout.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job on the rock layout - I like it. If it were me though, I'd trim the hair grass in front rather judiciously so that they don't overpower the stone's impression.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Francis Xavier said:


> Good job on the rock layout - I like it. If it were me though, I'd trim the hair grass in front rather judiciously so that they don't overpower the stone's impression.


or just replacing them with "mini" hair grass which it is only 1 to 1.5 inches... I do agree with Francis Xavier cause they kind of blocking those beautiful rocks.:spit:


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is how the tank looked today:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very peaceful. Reminds me of the rocks that just stick up out of no where in Australia.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

did you move the rocks a little? looks very nice by the way.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you. I didn`t move the rocks.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

The final:

*Aquarium:*
60/30/36 65lts
*Lighting:*
HQI 70W 5200K
*Substrate:*
ADA: Penac W, Penac P, Power Sand Special S, Aqua Soil Amazonia, Aqua Gravel S; Rataj Nowe Dno
*Fertilization:*
pressurized CO2 1,5kg + AquaArt: PG Classic, PG Macro, PG Ferro+; ADA: Green Bacter, Green Gain, ECA; EasyLife Easy Carbo
*Filtration:*
Eheim 2213
*Plants:*
Echinodorus angustifolius, Eleocharis parvula
*Animals:*
Barbus titteya, Neocaridina denticulata sinensis










More:
http://www.chesteraquarium.w.of.pl/temple.htm


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's absolutely gorgeous! The barbs were a good choice.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you, Phil!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering what brand and model of light you were using? 

I like the different looks you have achieved here with the different plants in a similar/same landscape, it is interesting how different they can make the layout seem.


----------

